# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  Free: Avatars and Sigs by lag

## lag

This post is closed until further notice. Sorry for the inconvenience. Please thouroughly read this post before requesting an avatar or signature. kthx :)

lag here, and very bored at work! I need some stuff to keep my brain from melting. So instead of trolling these forums 16 hours a day I offer my services to you, the valued MMOwned member! Unfortunately, I am a horrible procrastinator so I can't guarantee anything.

If you would like to see some samples, check out the latest in the done bin.


Requirements:
Contributor / Donator and higher only.No complaining.

Heres the deal (Campbell's condensed version):
All work will take between two days and six months.When your av/sig is complete, I will upload it temporarily and send you a PM.I will match your request as close as I can but I am not able to spend tons of time on each one.If you like it, hooray beer!If you don't like it, write a letter to your congressman/woman.

Avatar Request must Include:
Border - standard / unique / none / your choiceText Color - your name color / any other color / your choiceText - your name / none (if you pick the standard border and your name can't fit, I will abbreviate)Animated – no / your choice (this doesn’t mean I will animate it, but I might. animation usually delays the process as I don't have a PC readily availble)Description – type here what kind of image you want, if you have a sample please link it here. E.X. “Dwarf Hunter with Tier 5 and red Glow”

Signature Request must Include:
Size – small / standard (600x80) / oversizeDescription - type here what kind of image you want, if you have a sample please link it here. Example: “Orc standing on top of a pile of bloody NElf heads”

Please note: "your choice" means: whatever I feel like. 


Help and FAQs:
Guide: Hosting and using a signature
Guide: Inserting a signature
Guide: Give +rep (broken, need to find new one)
Guide: Make your own signature
Guide: Animate a avatar or signature (updated)




> 





> SIG001 - Holysymbol
> SIG002 - Kazzin100
> SIG003 - Glynbeard
> SIG004 - Jidery
> SIG005 - Holier Than Thou
> SIG006 - lag
> SIG007 - Marlo
> SIG009 - fool3916
> SIG010 - davidpro
> ...

----------


## Kazzin100

Hey Thanks for the thread. Well im not sure if i meet all the requirements for the +rep, how ever i am busy working on a very legnthly guide that shall include jsut about all aspects of the game, from beginner tips to hardcore endgame faqs, faction/race/class/spec/proffesions/spells, items, gold making, tips, wow secrets,top guide sites etc so im sure i will hopfully earn a decent amount of rep for all the hard work im putin into it.
should be released in the near future. 

Anyway, a bit about me. I am a respectable level 70 NE male Hunter in a respectable raiding guild. I am new to mmowned.com and would like to start donating.

Avatar Request:
1. I liked the way you allowed a bit of the flashy star stuff to show above the main border on the above avatar u posted in the thread starter.but to be honest any border that fits the image best will do.
2. I dont mind white/gold/silver as name.
3. I dont mind if u abreviate my name to <Kazz> or <Kazzn> etc on the avatar. for Sig i would like <Kazzin> or <Kazzin100> or <Colossal>
4. If possible, animation would be greate for the avatar, but certainaly not a nessecity.
5. level 70 NE male Hunter T5 with white/black/red or mix background glow.

Signature Request:
1. Small to Medium in size.
2. I wouldnt mind a proud NElf aiming with a decent gun or just standing in a cool looking pose. If ya want to go over board, maybe a NElf fire-ing a shot at a mage etc and saying <Killing Blow> or something goofy =)

P.S sorry for all the "and""or""maybe" s
Just that i dont want to try hinder you and make it to complicated, go with your heart =)

----------


## Glynbeard

Avatar Request:
Border - standard 
Text Color - W/e the donator colour is.
Text - Glyn
Animated – No
Description – Undead Mage (male) with tier 3, blue glow.

Signature Request:
Size – medium
Description - An Undead Mage (male, tier 3)getting ready to fire a frostbolt at the name Glynbeard (can my name be the donator colour as well?) also w/e background you think would be best.

Hope i filled this our right. 

Glyn

----------


## Jidery

i dont have the monney to buy photoshop or flash some one PLZ make me a sig and a advitar simular to mine. i want the advitar to be very simular to mine now and my sig to be a cool pic that has to do with speed and it says Try to catch me!

PLZ LAG HELP ME!

----------


## lag

New sigs up!

----------


## Marlo

Make me an ownage sig that hay jay and silent bob in it....NOW!!!!

----------


## EliMob441

Avatar Request:Border - standardText Color - light blueText - DruidnoobAnimated – Could you please animate  :Smile: Description – Druid in tree form looking around if possable

----------


## Kazzin100

YO LAG THANKS DUDE +rep!

----------


## Glynbeard

> Glyn and Jid - I was going to have yours today as well but I misplaced the art. I will have it soon


Thanks, can't wait man!

----------


## davidpro

can you make me a sig wit a NE war with tier 4 and make him animated and with black backround and a border like yours with snipe in the circle

----------


## Maverike

1. Standard
2. Light blue (matching active member colour =D)
3. StRiKeN if it fits, else "Mav" with out qoutation marks
4. Would love it if you could animate it =D But if its too much work don't bother
5. Male Undead Mage tier 2 raid set, and once again if you can a blue glow seeming to be emenating (spl?) from him =D Dont care which face you use alsong as he does have his bottome jaw and its not hanging at one end =P If you look at some of the models youll see what I mean.

This would really be awsome, expecially animated as Ive been trying without success in making my own avatar. And from what Ive seen so far.. I love your artwork =DD Not only your avatars and sigs but your +rep guide is very well done. I think I may have to pull that guide out and practice on you... You don't object do you?  :Wink:

----------


## EliMob441

> I'm sorry, I never played a druid before. You are referring to this correct?  Let me know and I'll get working on an av for you


Yep that big tree!, I just want the face in the avatar, thanks and rep in advance!

----------


## Tenni-T

+ rep for offering your service!

----------


## lag

Wow, I wasn't expecting this big of a response! Thanks guys, I am working on all your stuff. I should have two more today and I'll try and catch up this weekend while the little lady is out of the house  :Smile: 

This next part is just a note to myself.




> hey i would like an avatar
> 
> Border: Blue
> Text: Green
> Name: Joetehrogue
> Animation: no
> Pic: Warrior T3 (dreadnaught) Night elf if possible





> Hey everyone! It's me again lol. I need a signature and a priest for this site plz.
> 
> I wan't a 70 female Human priest with T5 saying "You've been HEALED!"
> 
> And for my avatar I wan't the old fashion Roflcoptorzz avatar thing With the text bieng "Holy****" on the text place and the backround to be a 70 female human T5 priest thanks! If you can make one I will +rep!

----------


## Marlo

*taps foot with impatience*

----------


## lag

_This post merged with the main text._

----------


## Glynbeard

wewt you own lag! you own!

----------


## davidpro

lag you goin to do mine =(

----------


## Kazzin100

Avatar Request: Standard BorderName= <Gilles> or <Gill> white colorAnimation if possible.Rogue T4Signature Request:Small-Medium sizeRogue T4 with cloak of shadows (which looks like a shadow priest color). Posing ontop of skeletons or skulls etc. If possible with a huge balde in each hand.

----------


## [Shon3m]

wow nice sig's can u make me one?

----------


## Enfeebleness

> wow nice sig's can u make me one?




/sigh

----------


## [Shon3m]

lol im not good  :Frown:  i don't know wat i want

----------


## EliMob441

When is mine's going to be done?

----------


## Nugma

|
Signature Request Form:
Size – standard
Description - dorf paladin with tier 2 and Sulfuras? Perhaps Thunderfury and Elementium Reinforced Bulwark? I want something shiny :P Maybe not that shield, meh whatever you can find. 
Can't do above?^ then just tier 2 dorf palydan with some random cool wep
And over the head :
"KAPOW!" With the "guild" <Kapowing since beta>

----------


## Glynbeard

Well mine looks sexy.. i laugh at the rest of you with your smugly avatars and sigs... Enfeebleness can laugh with me

----------


## [Shon3m]

|
Signature Request Form:
Size – standard
Description - Orc Hunter with tier 5 and Useing A Lasor with his gun shootting? Rag down something like that!

----------


## Matt

yo lag, your avatars are nice, make me a BIG Avatar with my name in it, 120x120, same frame as yours

----------


## wicked jt

Signature Request Form:
Size – same size as marlo and glyn
Description - UD Priest, 70 tier whatever, saying "Wow, you just got owned by a holy priest."
Avatar Request Form:
Blue or Black borderName= Wicked JT or JT, white or RedAnimation if possible.UD Priest same tier as sig

kk thanx:wave:

----------


## wickermanz

MY SIGY SUX... think you could up it a bit LAG ? .. I think my Iron Maiden cd is tired of being scanned and having a mspaint job text over it  :Smile:

----------


## kelat

TEH ALL MIGHTLY AND POWERFUL LAG!! i request from you an avatar or sig that features a Mechanical Squirrel, much like your robot chicken. i desire one that moves, as if it were alive. i will pay...in 4 pieces of rep. glorious rep. muhahahaha

and yea, if it can say Kelat on it as well, thatd be good. lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Avatar Request Form:

1. Border - standard
2. Text Color - name color = blue or green or red. but blue first. pick fer meee :P
3. Text - Kelat
4. Animated – animated would be hawt.
5. Description – 1: mechanical squirrel. 2: crocklisk. :P

----------


## Baito

Avatar Request Form

1. Your choice
2. White
3. Baito (can you try to fit in into a level bubble like in your avatar in the bottom right corner)
4. Animated
5. Blood Elf Paladin with Tier 5

----------


## Xepher

:Big Grin:  Can ya try to make somthing cool out of a NE Rogue with bloodfang  :Big Grin:

----------


## The-Invisible-One

:wavey: Greetings Lag :wavey: 

I don't really meet the requirements u said, but I can try right?  :Wink:  

I would like a signature:
Size – standard (600x80)
Description - A black signature with a Night-Elf Druid Male
(White Hair preferably), wearing Nordrassil Armor (Tier 5) standing at both sides facing the middle and some purple/blue lightning in between them with The-Invisible-One in blue/black letters on it.
(Feel free to make your own adjustments, and I will wait my turn nicely  :Smile: )

Greetz,
The-Invisible-One

ps: If u finish this quest you will be rewarded with The Honor Of The Invisible

----------


## Kazzin100

> Avatar Request:Standard BorderName= <Gilles> or <Gill> white colorAnimation if possible.Rogue T4Signature Request:Small-Medium sizeRogue T4 with cloak of shadows (which looks like a shadow priest color). Posing ontop of skeletons or skulls etc. If possible with a huge balde in each hand.

----------


## Malchazien

Some very nice stuff. Inspired me to make my own avatar =P

----------


## EcHoEs

Daamn  :Frown: 
Join date : 09-21-2006
Posts : 26
BUT rep : 10! Does it matter?  :Frown: 

If it doesnt :
(Avatar)
Border : Standard
Text Color : Red
Text : Emeriss (If it fits), if it doesnt, then just.. Nub
Animated : No.
Description : Blood elf female with Demon Hunters Blindfold (its in Model Viewer), Mantle of Tireless Tracker, and .. Something, you can decide.. But atleast those two  :Smile: 

(Sig)
Size : Medium
Description : Blood elf Female with :
Demon Hunter Blindfold
Mantle of Tireless Tracker
Robe of Corruptor
2xWarglaive of Azzinoth (L & R)
Burnt Leather Boots
(Model Viewer)

She could just be standing in cool position, like attacking.

Please, i would appreciate you'd do this for me  :Smile: 

Thank you
Regards
Emeriss84

----------


## Romulus33527

I know I probally dont meet the requirments but could you make me a sig with a human warrior in the gladiators helm with his eyes (the helm eyes the 4 red dots) on fire with a red nice background and the name "tankobell" somewhere in it. 

Also if you could make me an avatar with a warrrior in Tier 4 staring forward with the name "Tanko" (Also if it can be animated that would be awsome)

Also if you could send me a PM if you can do it. 

Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Century

I would love a avatar and Sig

Avatar:
Border: normal
The Pic Gnome preferbly holding daggers (would rep you twice =)
And if you get it moving you would be GOD in my mind

Signature:
Surprise me with it Just with a gnome rogue in it would be great

----------


## T3h_UnK0Wn

hey :D

Avatar

Border - Standard 
Text Color - Black, Blue or Red
Text - UnK0Wn or UnK 
Animated – Yes
Description – UD Mage (male) with warlock gladiator set.. but the helm is mage gladiator.

I would like a signature:
Size – Standard (600x80)
Description - Black, a Mage with gladiator stuff (like the avater) with gladiator war staff on the bag.. and he is casting pyroblast
Text - Fell teh powa of (<- Black) UnK0Wn (<- Red or Blue)
big thanks =D

----------


## Holysymbol

Hey lag!! Me again. 

I would like a moving avatar. With Skrag as the text for the name. T5 hunter =D like snipes

And a signature with a T5 Hunter sayin. "WTF 5k CRIT!" and maby a 4000 in bold letters like wow when you crit in backround. And the color of the backround can be any dark color that would make it look nice. Thanks!

----------


## Kazzin100

My hunter crits for 4K...and thats not even in raids, thats in a ram man instance XD

----------


## Snowflake

Is it ok if i get an avatar of a orc with warrior tier 5 with a black backround and animated like urs, and write in the circle Z0mGz

----------


## Dajoker

i want one with a warrior tier 5 helment moving if u can and say joker in the corner

----------


## andrewkavo

i would like a sig please =)
Border-Standard
Text Color- Black and Red
Text- Hunter OWNED
Description- Tauren hunter in tier 4 or 5 standing over the corpse of a NE rogue

----------


## HunterHero

Border - Unique

Text Colour - Green

Text - HunterHero

Animated - Your Choice

Description - Human Mage with Tier 5 and green Glow

Signature

Size - standard (600x80)

Description - Human Mage Male polymorphing Kael'thas into the Name HunterHero

Border - Unique

Text Colour - Green

Text - HunterHero

Animated - Your Choice

Description - Blood elf with (Warlock Tier 2) No glow and Background Nagrand Try to make it move. and Tier 2 Helmet on.

Signature

Size - standard (600x80)

Description - Blood Elf Warlock (Whit Nemesis Armor) that cast some fire out of his hands and spells HunterHero whit a infernal in the end of the text. like:

Hunterhero(then the infernal stand there and roar or something) Thank you

----------


## Detzett40

Avatar Request Form:
Border - standardText Color - my name colorText - my nameAnimated – yesDescription – draenei hunter tier 5Signature Request Form:
Size – standard (600x80)Description - draenei hunter with bow (pwning a orc warrior) if you can do the part in parentheses that would be great but if not its fine
ps i <3 all your avatars they are nice

----------


## Wesk.

Read the reqs ffs you have to be active member to request 15 rep 20 post

----------


## Romulus33527

> Hey guys, this is lag here. I've been out because I was in a car accident (posted in general chat but it's already buried.)
> 
> I will still honor all your request but it is taking alot of time out of my day fighting the insurance company. Please forgive the delay, I thank you all for understanding.


Glad you ok Lag. 

I know how you feal...I got in an accident (fliped 3 times then hit a pole). Its real rough. Looking forward to see how they come out  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dimmy353

oh sorry i dont see the post please rest and stay good! i still understand

----------


## Kazzin100

Sorry about the accident, hope u wernt hurt badly and hope u recover, good lukc fighting them insurance basterds =)

----------


## Technique

Avatar Request:
Border - standard 
Text Color - White
Text - JenovA
Animated – yes
Description – Draenei in demon stalker with any fitting backround colour
Signature Request:
Size – medium
a draenei demon stalker hunter shooting arcane shot at my name in White "jeNovA" backround any colour .

please and thank you.

----------


## Snitch

I'd like a heavenly border around my avatar
Main picture of Jesus (family guy one) doing his dance miracle.

Sig would just be A picture of jesus. A heavenly border and a motto of "Join Snitchstianity" and SNITCH at the bottom.

Snitch

<3<3

----------


## Adosi

Avatar Request:
Border - standard 
Text Color - Your desision
Text - Isei
Animated – No
Description – NE Female Warrior with tier 4 

Signature Request:
Size – medium
Description - An Night Elf Warrior (Female, tier 4)getting ready to 
Hit someone or charge into someone and i want the wep too be blooc moon or Lionheart Executer xD I want Isei to be writen somewhere in the sig.. You can mix up some nice colours =)

Hope i filled this our right. 

Adosi

----------


## Kazzin100

I am a Draenei female shaman but i dont mind if you make it male.

Just some images that might make it a bit easier:

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/items/armorsets/ http://wow.gram.pl/images/tapety/draenei_1600_1200.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1...haman01ya4.jpg
http://www.gfx-dimensions.com/forum/...1168316454.jpg
ETC

AVATAR:
-any border
-white text in the bubble saying KAZZ
-pls animate if you can
-DRAENEI male/female shaman in tier 2 or 5.

SIG:
-medium/standard
-<Kazzin> over the head of the shaman
-A DRAENEI male/female shaman in T2 or T5 weilding two big weps or one big wep posing or hitting or something . TKS

----------


## Detzett40

Hey man good luck with your health and your battle against the insurance companies.

----------


## Xepher

Im lol'ing @ the people who dont read the req's for a sig/avi

----------


## Nugma

Requirements (don't worry, I'm not strict): You _must_ have "Active Member" status or higher (15+ rep, 20 posts and 7 days registered)You must fill out the form below.No complaining.NO, YOU CAN'T GET ANYTHING! Why don't you read his post? <.<
Requirements (don't worry, I'm not strict): 
You _must_ have "Active Member" status or higher (15+ rep, 20 posts and 7 days registered)You must fill out the form below.No complaining.Requirements (don't worry, I'm not strict):You _must_ have "Active Member" status or higher (15+ rep, 20 posts and 7 days registered)You must fill out the form below.No complaining.Requirements (don't worry, I'm not strict):You _must_ have "Active Member" status or higher (15+ rep, 20 posts and 7 days registered)You must fill out the form below.No complaining.Requirements (don't worry, I'm not strict):You _must_ have "Active Member" status or higher (15+ rep, 20 posts and 7 days registered)You must fill out the form below.No complaining.Requirements (don't worry, I'm not strict):You _must_ have "Active Member" status or higher (15+ rep, 20 posts and 7 days registered)You must fill out the form below.No complaining.

----------


## Xepher

> To all: Hey lag here, just wanted to give you all an update. I am trying very hard to complete all of your request and they will be honored. Just understand this is a free service and it's taking me a bit longer than I expected. I currently have all the base art for every request so I can work on them anytime I have a moment 
> 
> Hang tight, they will come.




 :Wink:  Goodjob buddy

----------


## Snitch

WP and GG to Lag.
I didn't bother filling out the form as its pretty obvious that I needed something Jesus associated so why even bother making it more complex.

Snitch

----------


## Seeker

Border - standard 
Text Color - dark green / red
Text - seeker ( if doesnt fit seek )
Animated – yes please 
Description – Male troll shaman tier 5 and red glow 
Signature Request Form: standard 
Description - regular animated head and shoulder shot like others

if it can be done thanks a million man!

----------


## davidpro

seeker have you read what you need to get a avatar or sig 15 rep 20 post

----------


## [Shon3m]

ty man i like it

----------


## Seeker

O ... damn ill work on it then.

keep that info for my avatar in mind though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dimmy353

Avatar request

Border - standard 
Text Color - white
Text - dimmy the lich king
Animated – yes please 
Description – Kel'thuzad face
Description - regular animated head and shoulder shot like others

if you can lag

----------


## Holysymbol

Hey lag please disregard all of my previous posts on asking for a new sig or avatar. But I do need a few things done.

1. Avatar

Gnome rogue with full gladiator set and some nice weapons. Maybe a black backround.
If you can make it like Xepher's the motion and all. that would be nice to =D Just diffrent gear and the name Bubble

2. Signature same as before but enlarged for a sig.
No movement
3. A banner for a guild. 

Text: The Seraphim

Any cool backround you want that is related to world of warcraft.

Thanks in advanced =D and hope you weren't too badly hurt in the accident

----------


## ShortButStrong

Lag Make me a sweet moderator sig! lol

----------


## Troys

well at end of the video clip can you make it so it says Illidans Team in shiny black letters here the video  thank you soooo much !!

----------


## Phase228

yo lag can u make my avatart except make the chicken running =P
and if u have the time can u make me a sig
Details:
Size: Medium
well i want it to have a chicken like my avatar just..idk as big as a Human and Illidan Running away from the the Chicken
and the text over the head i want it to be
over the chicken---{Phaze}-- Phaze Owns even Illidan
and over illidan----{Illidan}-- HOLY CRAP IM GOING BACK TO AZEROTH!




Btw! Thanks Lag! o and hehe you stole my chicken =P

----------


## davidpro

hey lag im going to help you out on one if you dont mind heres the illidans team one http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...ro/Illidan.gif

----------


## Pragma

Border - standard 
Text Color - Terquiose 
Text - insane
Animated – yes please if possible 
description - tauren hunter with dragonstalker, just lookin around sort of

(this is an avatar)
thx :P


Sig: the same tauren male hunter from avatar but hes holding the war glaves of azzinoth and chasing after a miniature ragnaros. your choice of background

----------


## Nobbe93

Avatar request

* Border - standard
* Text Color - green
* Text - just my name
* Description – Dwarf male hunter whit Tier 4 whit green glow
sig request
* Size – Standard
* Description - Dwarf hunter (t4) shoting orc

----------


## lag

Hi, lag here.

At this time please do not add any more request I am already way behind. Also I have to put that while I would like to give everyone an avatar and sig at this time I can only honor persons that meet the requirements listed in the first post. If you are requesting a sig and do not meet these requirements I may or may not fill the request.

Please understand this is only due to all the recent drama in RL and me having to work 300% more to make up for it.

If you have made a request and meet the requirements please bear with me I intend to fill them as soon as I can. I currently do not have access to a PC to pull the models any longer so it's another hurdle I am facing.

Thank you all for your kind words and understanding.

Again, I must emphasize, please no more request at this time until I have caught up and reopen the request. Thank you.

-lag

----------


## Phase228

> Hi, lag here.
> 
> At this time please do not add any more request I am already way behind. Also I have to put that while I would like to give everyone an avatar and sig at this time I can only honor persons that meet the requirements listed in the first post. If you are requesting a sig and do not meet these requirements I may or may not fill the request.
> 
> Please understand this is only due to all the recent drama in RL and me having to work 300% more to make up for it.
> 
> If you have made a request and meet the requirements please bear with me I intend to fill them as soon as I can. I currently do not have access to a PC to pull the models any longer so it's another hurdle I am facing.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and understanding.
> ...


LoLz Lag where just people that want sigs...some people are really impatient but...all i can say
is Take Your Time lolz
Good Luck with everythng
Phaze

----------


## Sacrifice

Avatar Request:
Border - standard 
Text Color - yellow
Text - end
Animated – yes
Description – Undead rogue (male) with tier 2, yellow glow.

Signature Request:
Size – medium
Description - An Undead rogue (male, tier 2)laughing like my now signature request, the name Endless sacrifice (The name color yeallow with red glow) also w/e background you think would be best.

----------


## Holysymbol

FFS! No more requests! READ

----------


## Sacrifice

do u mean he cant make anymore avatars?  :Frown:

----------


## Dimmy353

hey lag i help you i learn your method for avatars i can only make with the normal border and no animate othe i can make! i will help you lag stay right!
last avatar maked for dimmy and insane and sacrifice no i learned make animated!
    
if want best avatars wait for lag return
sacrifice sig

----------


## Sacrifice

dimmy thx for avatar, its nice for u help lag  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nugma

I fail to see how any of the posters ('cept for HS) can possibly have over 100 IQ

----------


## Dimmy353

yes the member why register only for have and avatar or sig wihout see the requirements.
or them who send requests wihout reading please read the topics before post

----------


## Meagree

Can anyone request an avatar or is it restricted somehow?

----------


## Dimmy353

go to frist page and read requirements good night

----------


## holy.concept

I know I don't have 15+ rep but I wanted to know if you could do it for me anyways because you're that cool?
Border - standard / unique / none / your choice: StandardText Color - your name color / any other color / your choice: RedText - your name / none (if you pick the standard border and your name can't fit, I will abbreviate): BAnimated – no / your choice (this doesn’t mean I will animate it, but I might): YesDescription – type here what kind of image you want, if you have a sample please link it here. E.X. “Dwarf Hunter with Tier 5 and red Glow”: A Human Paladin in tier 5.

----------


## Dimmy353

You _must_ have "Active Member" status or higher (15+ rep, 20 posts and 7 days registered)
avatar request from pm for holysimbol please post heare the request.
 or animated  and the sig

----------


## holy.concept

Aww....OK.  :Frown:

----------


## Dajoker

good work on stuff but what does 


> SIG032 - Dajoker


 mean?

----------


## Holysymbol

Dmmmy can you edit the name and make it Røgue instead of bubble? Also can you make the signature say "ShortButStrong" And under that but "Røgue"
So same thing as you have it now but just edit the text. The ø*is made by pressing alt o thanks!

----------


## mastervilaire

_hey i would like an avatar

Border: Green
Text: Light Green
Name: Vilaire
Animation: yes 
Pic: a picture of a gnome warrior wearing dreadnaught (tier 3)_

----------


## Dimmy353

avatar

----------


## mastervilaire

Signature request  :Smile: 

I want a signature with a Human Warrior Roaring holding Arcanite Reaper and yelling "Arcanite Reaper!"  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  And in some corner can it say "The Master"

Thank you dimmy!!! +REP

----------


## g4ngofla

Avatar Request Form:Border -uniqueText Color - BlueText - Vahe, then on the bottom OutlawzAnimated – Warlock just walking.Description – Human Warlock with gladiator armor
Signature Request Form:Size – standardDescription - Undead Rogue with tier 5 on the left, and Human Warlock with gladiator armor on the right. With Thunderfury on the rogue. And the warlock can have any legendary weapon there is.(If you have problems or questions, just pm me. Thanks)

----------


## Dimmy353

1.You _must_ have "Active Member" status or higher (15+ rep, 20 posts and 7 days registered)
FRIST PAGE
thanks sorry for caps  :Smile:

----------


## g4ngofla

Awww, ok I will ask again after I get those.

----------


## Holysymbol

Dimmy can you edit the name and make it Røgue instead of bubble? Also can you make the signature say "ShortButStrong" And under that but "Røgue"
So same thing as you have it now but just edit the text. The ø*is made by pressing alt o thanks!


Dont know if you saw it the first time.

----------


## g4ngofla

Didn't you already post this. Oh guess he did not see your other post.

----------


## mastervilaire

::Waits patiencly:: lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## taylorgurl

Signature Request Form...


Can you plz make me a signature with a human female rogue wearing PvP armor that says "stealthin bitchhhhh."  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  and have her holding Spiteblade x 2

----------


## Dimmy353

1.You _must_ have "Active Member" status or higher (15+ rep, 20 posts and 7 days registered)
FRIST PAGE
now im obliviusli scecure someone is sending heare people to destroy lag...

----------


## Phase228

hey dimmy a question where does it say if ur an active member im searching just dont c it =P

----------


## Dimmy353

1.You _must_ have "Active Member" status or higher (15+ rep, 20 posts and 7 days registered)
FRIST PAGE
and rep

----------


## Dajoker

ouch dont have 15 rep  :Frown:

----------


## Phase228

> ouch dont have 15 rep


=O pawnt lolz Good luck getting it  :Smile:

----------


## Sacrifice

oh phase nice avatar and sig  :Smile:

----------


## Phase228

=O really ty Sacrifice i made it by myself =P

----------


## Solera

didnt feel like reading all of em, but i know u said active member... in bold :P
but I saw people who werent active members got em, so ill just post it for shoots ad giggles, if u can, id really appreciate it  :Smile: 

Avatar Request Form: 
Border -StandardText Color - Crimson/Darkish RedText - Solera, if u cant fit, abbrev. to Sol if u could  :Smile: Animated – If it isnt too much trouble, but if it is, dont worry about itDescription – Blood Elf Pally with Gladiator gear  :Smile: Signature Request Form: 
Size – standard please and thanks  :Smile: Description - Blood Elf Palladin "Judging" a Draenie Shamman (in shammy gladiator gear  :Big Grin: ), the BElf with the master swordsmith weapon "blazefury" and the Aldori Legacy Defender sheild  :Smile:  also, if you could make some text saying "Judgement: Guilty!" in silvery letterssorry if you wont do it cuz of the "active member" thing, just wanted to give it a try  :Smile: 
EDIT: Very nice work, btw. you have "mad" talent lol

----------


## Phase228

Heres your avatar Solera just thought id help out a lil hope yah like it

o and ima post a link ima just enlarge Text of solera a lil bit
EDIT: couldnt Get a large SOLERA in it so i just put SOL
here it is

http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/2...savataryl1.png

----------


## Solera

ty pumpkin  :Big Grin: 

 :Smile: 
nice work lag and phase, love lags work and phase's sig/avvy  :Smile:

----------


## Phase228

hehe i aim to plz

----------


## Debt

I would like a Avatar and a siggy, all i ask is that you show a rogue ambushing summit, And Debt wrote on it in graffiti style writing if its possible

----------


## foulwind

i know i aint got the rep but was wondering if i could get an avatar.
Avatar Request Form: 
Border -Standard
Text Color - Crimson/Darkish Red
Text - rofl
Animated – if pos
Description – female ne rogue with t5 head plz

would be great if this could be done  :Smile:

----------


## Koliho

An avatar would be nice :Smile: 

Request form:

Border - Your Choice
Text Color - Coca Colorish (yep :Wink:  i invented that word)
Text - Koliho (and something with Coca Cola)
Animated - Your Choice
Description - Coca Cola Bottle With a Happy Smile 

Sorry i dont got the reputation enough but i assume you are in a nice mood  :Smile: 

You dont need to haste yourself, as a previous photoshop artist i know things take time.

----------


## Dimmy353

You _must_ have "Active Member" status or higher (15+ rep, 20 posts and 7 days registered)
FRIST PAGE

----------


## Phase228

dam dimmy make it even bigger next time peeps need to really read that =P

----------


## MLT

> Sorry i dont got the reputation enough but i assume you are in a nice mood


..................................He knew.

----------


## IthrowKnives

Border - You choseText Color - My name in redText - IthrowknivesAnimated –I hope you will animate itDescription – Gnome lock in t5.I know I don't got 15 rep. Ill try and get some more, I hope you will do it anyways. Rep for you if ya do.

----------


## Phase228

> Border - You choseText Color - My name in redText - IthrowknivesAnimated –I hope you will animate itDescription – Gnome lock in t5.I know I don't got 15 rep. Ill try and get some more, I hope you will do it anyways. Rep for you if ya do.


dumbass......................................................................... ................................................................................ ................
i mean sorry but come on i bet you dont even have 30 posts...... now go post this 1 in another free sig service thnk you and goodnight




> dumbbutt........................................................................ ................................................................................ .................
> i mean sorry but come on i bet you dont even have 30 posts...... now go post this 1 in another free sig service thnk you and goodnight

----------


## MLT

Yes, I guess he just can't read. I am NOT defending him.

----------


## Phase228

> Yes, I guess he just can't read. I am NOT defending him.


 technically i no your not they way u put it we know you arent but either way lol

----------


## holy.concept

Border - standardText Color - RedText - bonesZAnimated – YesDescription – I would like a Female Gnome Mage in full tier 6.Thanks in advance!

----------


## Phase228

> Border - standardText Color - RedText - bonesZAnimated – YesDescription – I would like a Female Gnome Mage in full tier 6.Thanks in advance!


???! wtf do u want a sig or an avatar???

----------


## holy.concept

I want an avatar

----------


## Phase228

eh i guess i can try take me about 20min if i can find T6

----------


## holy.concept

Yay thanks! It's called "Tempest" If it helps at all!

----------


## Phase228

here Bonesz couldnt fit the whole name in theree here

hope yah like
2 things couldnt find t6 so i found something tht look a whee bit similar
and
tell me if u want text bigger to be
Bone
or sometin
eh i went along did it anyway here

LINK
have fun

----------


## holy.concept

It;s great thanks, I love it!

----------


## Phase228

=P hey dont 4get a +rep cuz im cool hahah j/k j/k Glad u like

----------

